# I am so done with this bs. I am returning my ram again, should I pay more for b-die ...?



## siphna (May 29, 2020)

Hello, so it's been a month, I tried everything, my ram frequency just won't go past 2133 mhz

Cpu : Ryzen 5 3600
mobo : gigabyte gaming x AND msi unify (tried both)
ram kits : 2x8 lpx vengeance (crappy c-die samsung), I sold them, and I got 4x8 trident z neo (3600, hynix) that cost 300 euros
I have a ryzen 5 3600
bios and chipset drivers updated

I tried one by one the 4 sticks, on slot 2, I could get 3600 mhz
I tried to manually OC the 4 sticks, I got 2400 mhz, after that, "overclocking ram fail" boot message

I did memtest on the 4 sticks, one by one, on slot 2, one of them is showing errors : https://easyupload.io/8kxtk9 

If I want a b-die version of the trident z neo, I either got to pay 80 euros more, or downgrade to 16 Go and pay "only" 240 euros

They offered me a refund on my trident z kit, and amd said I can send them the cpu for Exchange if I want... I am just waiting for the matisse refresh releases to send them because I don't want to spend weeks without my computer

Thanks for any insight you could provide


----------



## Vya Domus (May 29, 2020)

Oh man I wish Corsair would stop making RAM or put a big red sticker "DO NOT BUY IF YOU HAVE AMD". I don't know how so many people end up buying literately the worst RAM for the platform (I did too by the way).

Yes, return it and buy something else.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 29, 2020)

siphna said:


> Hello, so it's been a month, I tried everything, my ram frequency just won't go past 2133 mhz
> 
> Cpu : Ryzen 5 3600
> mobo : gigabyte gaming x AND msi unify (tried both)
> ...


There are few kits I personally would recommend but patriot viper @3600 (fair price)and tested on ryzen have not failed to work for me also select kits of corsair vengeance RGB pro using micron E die(reasonably priced) or samsung Bdie(expensive).

vengeance Lpx are terrible on ryzen thats for sure, your new kit I have nothing to say about ,i have never used them, sorry.

Why do you want 32GB and why in four sticks, this increases the load on the memory controller and with four sticks in, the maximum stable frequency guaranteed is always lower than with two, I think up to 3200 (upon researching 3200 is the max guaranteed for even two sticks)is supported ,beyond that is down to luck, though many do it.

@Vya Domus Google points to it and Rgb vengeance mostly lol


----------



## E-Bear (May 29, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Oh man I wish Corsair would stop making RAM or put a big red sticker "DO NOT BUY IF YOU HAVE AMD". I don't know how so many people end up buying literately the worst RAM for the platform (I did too by the way).
> 
> Yes, return it and buy something else.



Because people dont know the difference between high and low density.


----------



## Caring1 (May 29, 2020)

siphna said:


> Hello, so it's been a month, I tried everything, my ram frequency just won't go past 2133 mhz
> 
> Cpu : Ryzen 5 3600
> amd said I can send them the cpu for Exchange if I want... I am just waiting for the matisse refresh releases to send them because I don't want to spend weeks without my computer
> ...


Return the CPU now and get another, you can thank me later


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 29, 2020)

Not every Ryzen 5 3600 can run 3600MHz RAM at detault settings. 3200MHz is the AMD stock limit and 3600MHz RAM and Infinity fabric are pushing your luck on a low-end part like a 3600. I've now seen two that had to be dialled back to 3533MHz to work reliably.

Any kit will run faster than 2133 but if you just want to use presets (so XMP, which is intel-optimised timings) you should probably stick to good quality 3200 kits like the Crucial kit reviewed here at TPU last week.

My advice would be to use the DRAM calculator by 1usmus and set aside an hour of your time and some patience. Reaching your CPU's maximum potential should be possible with the Trident Z Neo but it's not going be a 1-button option. You will have to work your way up through safe timings to tweaked timings, *all* set manually in the advanced BIOS options.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 29, 2020)

I agree, you could have just gotten very unlucky with your 3600.... some have trouble doing 1800 on the IF.

More so with 4 dimms or 16gb dimms


----------



## Kanan (May 29, 2020)

I heard and read that 3600 = 1800 IF on Ryzen 3600 is hard to do, not a guaranteed thing at all. The alternatives are, using 3466, or anything lower than 3600. It's not a problem - bandwidth is not the big problem of Ryzen 3000, timings / latencies are. If you use 3200 with great timings, it will be great. 









						Testing 3rd-Gen Ryzen DDR4 Memory Performance and Scaling
					

When we reviewed Ryzen's latest iteration we briefly checked out different DDR4 memory speeds but now that things have settled we were put on a mission to...




					www.techspot.com
				




good read for that. 

PS. Don't spend more on RAM than on the CPU. This is like, 200% for the RAM, almost.


----------



## Vario (May 29, 2020)

I suspect your CPU has an inferior IMC.  Try return/exchange for another.


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 29, 2020)

Kanan said:


> I heard and read that 3600 = 1800 IF on Ryzen 3600 is hard to do, not a guaranteed thing at all. The alternatives are, using 3466, or anything lower than 3600. It's not a problem - bandwidth is not the big problem of Ryzen 3000, timings / latencies are. If you use 3200 with great timings, it will be great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say 1800 FCLK on a 3600 is hard to do, just that there's a non-zero chance it may not get there. I've built a handful of 3600s in the last year - we don't need them for work but it's been my go-to midrange chip for any commissions and I've done about a dozen. Up until last week, only one wasn't stable at 3600 and it was ALMOST stable, but just failed to cold boot about one time in five. Last week I encountered my first "hard-nope" and 3533/1766 was the highest I could get it at all, so I dropped it down to 3400 for guaranteed stability. I never want to see anything I build ever again - I don't get paid to fix unstable systems.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 29, 2020)

I literally just spent a week trying to figure out this exact problem.
Put the memory in the B1 A1-Slots...the memory will not go over 2133mhz in A2,B2 slots or when all 4 slots are filled.
I don't get it either


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 29, 2020)

jmcslob said:


> I literally just spent a week trying to figure out this exact problem.
> Put the memory in the B1 A1-Slots...the memory will not go over 2133mhz in A2,B2 slots or when all 4 slots are filled.
> I don't get it either


I've not seen that on Ryzen but I have seen that on Haswell where I narrowed it down to the chip by doing a CPU swap and the behaviour moved with the CPU whilst the original board behaved itself with another i7

I'm privileged in that I have access to a storeroom full of hardware and spares, and I get a modest research budget to test hadware for purchasing analysis so I can usually eliminate all the guesswork by just transplanting stuff one component at a time until the problem jumps machines.

That doesn't help the OP though


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 29, 2020)

Some Vendors have an active fix the the LPX memory
It's like an XMP profile...but for the specific memory in question


----------



## phill (May 29, 2020)

Get some different RAM.  I've not bought Corsair for any of my Ryzen systems and I've no issues at all getting it to work with the XMP profiles.  I've 32GB in each of my Ryzen rigs (2 x 16GB sticks) and no regrets at all.  It's not the prettiest or the fastest at all, but for the money it was the best out there.  The rigs I'm using the RAM is don't require me to get the top 1% of RAM speeds and timings, I'm not competitively benching anymore so I don't need it.  That said from when I was looking around for RAM, you won't find high capacities in high speed RAM, the two don't work together.  If you aim for around 3200MHz stuff, the prices aren't bad.  Go above that and they get pricey and honestly I don't believe its worth it.  You aren't gaining that amount of performance extra, not unless your using an APU and then I'd question why spend say £200/$250 on RAM for an APU system in the first place... But hey that's me and my opinion 

Do yourself a favour and as @Vya Domus mentioned, return it and buy something from G Skill or what I've got, some Patriot Viper Steel RAM..  Works like a charm, even with 64GB installed at the set speeds


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 29, 2020)

@phill @jmcslob You both need to read the OP again. 

This is a problem with Trident Z Neo RAM, not Corsair LPX.


----------



## phill (May 30, 2020)

@Chrispy_ Missed that, but an updated post might have helped a little...

Still, has the OP @siphna tried selecting different memory speeds from the memory options in his motherboard?  If anything booting up at 2400MHz, then 2667MHz etc. with two sticks or even one if you wish to test it, to find where the problem starts.  With that you could find a stick is faulty in which case get it RMA'd/refunded depending on what you prefer.

I think the OP will need to test more with either one or two sticks in first and then seeing where the problems start to happen.  If he could run 3466MHz and slightly better timings, I'd guess that'll be more use than a slightly higher speed....?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 30, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> @phill @jmcslob You both need to read the OP again.
> 
> This is a problem with Trident Z Neo RAM, not Corsair LPX.


I was just saying there is a fix for the Corsair stuff and that I don't think it's going to work with 4 memory slots being used without defaulting to 2133mhz....2400mhz if you're lucky.
I bet the OP will find the 2nd, and 4th memory slots will run at 3600mhz but it won't with all 4 slots....Not sure if this is a limitation of the 3600 or if me and the OP have a 3600 with a bad IMC.
TBH I'm undecided if I should follow through with an RMA with AMD...I'm in process...sigh..


----------



## GLD (May 30, 2020)

My rig, in my system specs, runs it's 4 sticks of ram stable at it's 3600 speeds. Give them a look.

edit: No tweeking needed with my system to run the ram at 3600. I just had to enable D.O.C.P. in the bios to run speced speed/timings/voltage. Suggestion... go with ram in the QVL list, if you can.


----------



## Nater (May 30, 2020)

You've tried this right?

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (you'll also want this Thaiphoon app to identify your memory chips)

Worked wonders for me. (I couldn't get my 3600Mhz Corsair LPX to 3600, punched in the numbers it gave me and working great)


----------



## Kanan (May 30, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> I wouldn't say 1800 FCLK on a 3600 is hard to do, just that there's a non-zero chance it may not get there. I've built a handful of 3600s in the last year - we don't need them for work but it's been my go-to midrange chip for any commissions and I've done about a dozen. Up until last week, only one wasn't stable at 3600 and it was ALMOST stable, but just failed to cold boot about one time in five. Last week I encountered my first "hard-nope" and 3533/1766 was the highest I could get it at all, so I dropped it down to 3400 for guaranteed stability. I never want to see anything I build ever again - I don't get paid to fix unstable systems.


Multiple media sites or youtubers said that the R5 3600 is of lowest quality when it comes to the chips, which was a fact before the 3100 was released. If you want higher quality get the 3600X - especially if you can spend 300$ on Ram while spending under 200$ on CPU, which is still a head scratcher.


----------



## siphna (May 30, 2020)

Hello, thanks for your answears

- 1 stick out of 4 is malfunctioning : It have consistent errors with memtest, so I am getting the kit back for a refund this afternoon

- Yes I tried Dram calculator and typhoon, without success

- Yes I tried only 2 sticks in slot 2/4 but it won't get even 3200, stuck at 2133

- And yes the problem is the ryzen 5 3600, I shouldn't pay 300e for my ram when my cpu is 200e anyway (@GLD I don't know if you got lucky or what with your 3600 but that's impressive)

- I took 32 gb because I am doing audio production and I am using large sample libraries (I have easily reach 14 gb in one medium scaled project)

- I have read that 3600 cas 16 is really the sweet spot for amd in audio production (http://www.scanproaudio.info/2019/07/30/ryzen-memory-testing-for-audio-does-it-make-an-impact/)

- I am gonna try to buy 2 sticks instead of 4, something like 2x16 3600 or 2x16 3200 + later on replace my cpu with a better one (matisse refresh)

It appears that people are doing just fine with hynix dies, and I shouldn't pay more for a b-die

thanks


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 30, 2020)

siphna said:


> Hello, thanks for your answears
> 
> - 1 stick out of 4 is malfunctioning : It have consistent errors with memtest, so I am getting the kit back for a refund this afternoon
> 
> ...


Hynix works fine, but as some people have pointed out, don't expect to be able to go over 3600MHz on the RAM with that CPU.
I have 4x 8GB in my system at 3800MHz, but I also have a 3800X, which might be part of the reason why it works for me.
However, XMP has never worked for me, so try working out the manual settings using the DRAM calculator as suggested.

Another option, although a tad slower, would be Micron/Crucial. You might be able to order memory directly from Crucial, depending on where you live. You're going to need Google translate for the link below. Not suggesting that kit, just showing an example.








						Review – Crucial Ballistix MAX DDR4 4000 CL18 2 x 8GB – Crucial strikes back
					

Crucial Ballistix MAX DDR4 4000 CL18   Va povesteam in Ianuarie despre noile serii de memorii Crucial Ballistix, prezentate pentru prima data la CES, mai precis Crucial Ballistix, Crucial Ball…




					lab501.ro
				



Maybe something like this 








						Crucial Ballistix 32GB Kit (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3600 Desktop Gaming Memory (Black) | BL2K16G36C16U4B | Crucial.com
					

Buy Crucial Ballistix 32GB Kit (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3600 Desktop Gaming Memory (Black) BL2K16G36C16U4B. FREE US Delivery, guaranteed 100% compatibility when ordering using our online tools.




					www.crucial.com


----------



## siphna (May 30, 2020)

Yes thanks

Jesus christ I just returned them and the vendor noticed one of the sticks had a different serial number for some obscure reason

Unlucky as hell


----------



## delshay (May 30, 2020)

PCB Memory trace layout can also effects how far you can overclock. Saying this no manual overclock is guaranteed by any manufacture(s) unless clearly stated for that product.


----------



## thesmokingman (May 30, 2020)

Shrugs, I built a 3600x last Dec, and it ran Trident Z 3600mhz/c16/1800 Fabric clock no problem.


----------



## phill (May 30, 2020)

siphna said:


> Yes thanks
> 
> Jesus christ I just returned them and the vendor noticed one of the sticks had a different serial number for some obscure reason
> 
> Unlucky as hell


Did you manage to get a full refund ok?


----------



## siphna (May 30, 2020)

phill said:


> Did you manage to get a full refund ok?



Full refund is on it's way  !! thanks


----------



## Kanan (May 30, 2020)

siphna said:


> It appears that people are doing just fine with hynix dies, and I shouldn't pay more for a b-die


Yep, I currently use Trident Z RGB 3600 with a R7 3700X, I can either use it with XMP, or like now with 3600 & tuned timings, or at 3800 with the same XMP settings and a mild voltage increase. (It's Hynix RAM)


----------



## phill (May 30, 2020)

siphna said:


> Full refund is on it's way  !! thanks


Glad to hear, but what's the next step in the plan??


----------



## siphna (May 31, 2020)

I am looking for a new kit, a 2x16 3200 cas 16

There is this kit from g.skill in my local store : F4-3200C16D-32GTZRX 

The weird thing is that they appear to be compatible with the msi unify in g.skill website (https://www.gskill.com/configurator...524715120&chipset=1562635032&model=1574992697)

BUT they don't appear in the compatibility list on msi website : https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY#support-mem-19


----------



## phill (May 31, 2020)

I went with cheap memory really, I'm not after benchmark scores or to be in the top 1% of all 3900X's...  I just went with a 32GB kit, that was at least 3200MHz..  To be honest, I never even checked the compatibility list for the RAM....  Kinda lucky there I guess


----------



## Kanan (May 31, 2020)

siphna said:


> I am looking for a new kit, a 2x16 3200 cas 16
> 
> There is this kit from g.skill in my local store : F4-3200C16D-32GTZRX
> 
> ...


It will probably work. And it's a good choice going with that, instead of overly expensive Ram that costs more than the CPU itself.


----------



## KneelbfZod (May 31, 2020)

I'm running a 3700X on an Asus x570-E using Corsair 3600Mhz Ram (Vengenance RGB) with no issues out of the box. Just buy the one with Ryzen compatibility (pic of Ryzen on the box) or check here https://www.corsair.com/us/en/RyzenCompatibility. The product description should say 'AMD Ryzen Memory Kit" on it.


----------



## siphna (May 31, 2020)

Kanan said:


> It will probably work. And it's a good choice going with that, instead of overly expensive Ram that costs more than the CPU itself.



Yes I am going with that !


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 31, 2020)

siphna said:


> I am looking for a new kit, a 2x16 3200 cas 16
> 
> There is this kit from g.skill in my local store : F4-3200C16D-32GTZRX
> 
> ...


This is because the memory makers have their own QVL.
As I've pointed out elsewhere, the QVL's should only be considered to be guidance, as we don't know what the full system spec is. 

For example, in your case, you couldn't get some RAM that should work at a certain speed to work at said speed, but it might've worked fine with say a 3900X at those same clocks. This has, as has been explained here, something to do with the binning of various SKUs and small differences in manufacturing quality. As such, not all chips are made the same and a combination of worst case parts, means you're not going to end up with the same clocks speeds as someone else.

Anything outside of the actual manufacturers specifications, in this case, mainly the CPU, shouldn't be taken as a given, but rather as a bonus if it's possible.


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 31, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> Shrugs, I built a 3600x last Dec, and it ran Trident Z 3600mhz/c16/1800 Fabric clock no problem.


3600X is guaranteed to run 1800 FCLK, it's binned silicon for high clockspeeds
3600 is only guaranteed to run 1600 FCLK.


----------

